# Adding a hydraulic top link



## DVMPiper (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi again,

I want to add a hydraulic top link to my FarmPro 2420 and was wanting suggestions of brands that are reasonably priced, and also guidance on which controls and connections I would need to get to hook it all up. There is a quick connect in the hydraulic line, so hopefully that will make it simpler to add-on the necessary bits. Although pretty handy and do my own mechanics on the gas vehicles, I've never really had experience working with hydraulics. Being a Chinese design, I am not sure what thread type are necessary to make an easy connection for something other than the quick connect.

Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Just go to any discount farm supply house like Agri Supply and buy a hydraulic top link of the correct length and range of motion for your tractor and implement. They connect to your rear spools, so just scare up a set for your tractor. 

The spools are generic, hydraulic fittings on Chinese tractors are standard sizes. The wrinkle is the hydraulic block to which the spools connect is not generic, so you will need one designed for your tractor, and the kit will come with the appropriate control valve.

Hydraulic top links from other than the brand name tractor dealers are inexpensive for a reason. The vibration and shock on the top link of a three point wears them out rather quickly. The expensive tractor dealer units fare no better, just cost more.


----------

